# Favourite Song??



## ilovejordan (Dec 3, 2008)

Favourite Song peoples?


----------



## ilovejordan (Dec 3, 2008)

:evil:


----------



## notechistiger (Dec 3, 2008)

Um... at the moment... probably "Crawling" by Linkin Park, or "Bohemian Rhapsody" by Queen.


----------



## ilovejordan (Dec 3, 2008)

Queen's best song i reckon =] and Linkin park are alright I like in the end...classic =]


----------



## cockney red (Dec 3, 2008)

At the moment anything off Chinese Democracy. All time its still Stairway.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Dec 3, 2008)

Any Linkin Park song. Or Sober by PINK. Can't think of anymore at the moment.


----------



## Omgitschris (Dec 3, 2008)

A Twist In My Story by Secondhand Sereande, dam i love this song sooo much  best acoustic style song in my opinion.


----------



## XKiller (Dec 3, 2008)

rise against - life less frightning


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 3, 2008)

electric feel and sex on fire


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Dec 3, 2008)

Reptile_Boy said:


> electric feel and sex on fire




OOOOOHHHH I love SEX ON FIRE! lol:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## krusty (Dec 3, 2008)

creeping death.


----------



## SlothHead (Dec 3, 2008)

http://dingo.care2.com/cards/flash/5409/galaxy.swf

This one 

This is for my funeral for sure


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 3, 2008)

Im Yours by Jason Mraz
So What by Pink
Black and Gold by Sam Sparro 
Lovesong by Sarah Barielles
Hot and Cold by Katy Perry
Low by Flo rider
 these are my fave songs


----------



## palmej (Dec 3, 2008)

tv pro- the vines andd this velvet glove- red hot chili peppers


----------



## Retic (Dec 3, 2008)

Yep, hard to go past Stairway to Heaven, a close second is Comfortably Numb, Pink Floyd. 



cockney red said:


> All time its still Stairway.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 3, 2008)

The special 2 by missy higgins


----------



## Ned_fisch (Dec 3, 2008)

At the moment, Snake eye's - ACDC or 100 Miles - Hoodoo gurus.
Oldies, but goodies.


----------



## Trouble (Dec 3, 2008)

At the moment :
Something in Your Mouth - *Nickelback*
S.E.X - *Nickelback*
Burn it to the Ground - *Nickelback*

 yea, I looooove *Nickelback* lol


----------



## structural (Dec 3, 2008)

im lovin suffer by hed pe


----------



## imalizard (Dec 3, 2008)

I dont listen to music nor like it but i did like tiny dancer by Elton John LOL LOL LOL


----------



## gregsydney (Dec 3, 2008)

disturbed- stricken


----------



## pete12 (Dec 3, 2008)

imalizard said:


> I dont listen to music nor like it but i did like tiny dancer by Elton John LOL LOL LOL



:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:

how can you not like music...

you scare me


----------



## pete12 (Dec 3, 2008)

oh BTW my favorite song is 

Surfin bird by Trashmen 

tehehehe it's awesome


----------



## licky (Dec 3, 2008)

Cookie Jar ft. The Dream- Gym Class Heros


----------



## Vixen (Dec 3, 2008)

At the moment :

Disurbed - Land Of Confusion
ACDC - Skies On Fire


----------



## gregsydney (Dec 3, 2008)

yesss disturbed are my fav band


----------



## Camo (Dec 3, 2008)

Save Me by Remy Zero


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Dec 3, 2008)

at the moment

funhouse-pink
hot n cold-katy perry
sex on fire-kings of leon

list could go on but thats the top 3 i prob listen to


----------



## Dave (Dec 3, 2008)

Arch Enemy - We will rise/rise of the tyrant/the last enemy
Slayer - angel of death/
Korn - BBK/somebody someone/Falling away from me/lowrider/coming undone (I could name all there songs if I wanted.. will leave it at that :lol:
Motorhead-love me like a reptile lol:/ Ace of spades/jailbait
Disturbed - striken/ 10thousand fists/land of confusion
Metallica - master of puppets/battery/to many of theres to list 
Iron maiden- the trooper/number of the beast/2 minutes to midnight/aces high/powerslave/run to the hills

Atreyu - becoming the bull
Bullet for my valentine - waking the demon
Dark tranquility - The endless feed
Hed P.E (few songs)
In flames (lots of songs)
Pantera (lots of songs to name)
Parkway drive

That is enough for now :lol:


----------



## harmac (Dec 3, 2008)

Sweet Child O' Mine - Guns n Roses


----------



## kakariki (Dec 3, 2008)

Hmmm, I have so many! All time fav has to be Tusk/ by Fleetwood Mac, The Jack by AC/DC & Comfortably Numb by Pink Flloyd. I also like Sneaky Sound System, Nickleback, Dire Sraits........in fact, there's not much music I don't like!


----------



## mattG (Dec 3, 2008)

under everything - hot water music


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Dec 3, 2008)

Pulled out some old tapes from the garage and this weeks favs are
Liar- rollins band
one-metallica
Last unicorn-swirl
birthday-big heavy stuff


----------



## tooninoz (Dec 3, 2008)

My Top 10 is (only No. 1 remains always No. 1. The rest move about a little);

1. Golden Brown - The Stranglers
2. Minor Threat - Minor Threat
2b. Kick out the jams - MC5
3. Seas of Heidelberg - Blowhard
4. Streets of your town - Go Betweens
5. Green Iguana - Celibate Rifles
6. La la love you - The Pixies
7. Psycho - Beasts of Bourbon
8. The reason why - The Meanies
8b. Run by night - Midnight Oil
9. Fang it - Tumbleweed
10. Jackson - Johnny Cash and June Carter
10b. If I should fall from grace with God - Pogues

I missed a few i think...


----------



## mattmc (Dec 3, 2008)

Trouble said:


> At the moment :
> Something in Your Mouth - *Nickelback*
> S.E.X - *Nickelback*
> Burn it to the Ground - *Nickelback*
> ...


 

ahhhh new nickelback album is good, different sound to the olds...i like it 

as for my fave....All Summer Long (Part Two) Spit Syndicate ft. Solo

and as i highly doubt many if not all of you know that song....i suggest you somehow find it....t'wll be hard to find, but well worth it

the lyrics are very deep and meaningful and relates alot to me and my past/current situation....as for the reason it is my fave song.

later dudes


----------



## the.badger (Dec 3, 2008)

Spinning Plates by Radiohead at the mo. Especially the live version.


----------



## ambah (Dec 3, 2008)

Turning Japanese by The Vapors 

makes me want to dress up in a panda suit everytime I hear it..


----------



## monis (Dec 3, 2008)

My all time Fav is probably Jail Break ACDC
at the moment i'm really liking sex on fire Kings of Leon
and 
Beelzeboss Tenacious D
Funniest song ever
Monis


----------



## chiko48 (Dec 3, 2008)

SlothHead said:


> http://dingo.care2.com/cards/flash/5409/galaxy.swf
> 
> This one
> 
> This is for my funeral for sure


 That is so cool love that song


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 3, 2008)

Dave94 said:


> Arch Enemy - We will rise/rise of the tyrant/the last enemy
> Slayer - angel of death/
> Korn - BBK/somebody someone/Falling away from me/lowrider/coming undone (I could name all there songs if I wanted.. will leave it at that :lol:
> Motorhead-love me like a reptile lol:/ Ace of spades/jailbait
> ...


 


harmac said:


> Sweet Child O' Mine - Guns n Roses


 


monis said:


> My all time Fav is probably Jail Break ACDC
> at the moment i'm really liking sex on fire Kings of Leon
> and
> Beelzeboss Tenacious D
> ...


 



yeh add these to my list and the new gunners album


----------



## mrillusion (Dec 3, 2008)

SlothHead said:


> http://dingo.care2.com/cards/flash/5409/galaxy.swf
> 
> This one
> 
> This is for my funeral for sure



lol ive just been playing that and i cant stop playing it ive played it 3 time in 5 mins so far and yea its ausom


----------



## AnthonyJ (Dec 3, 2008)

zebra - john butler trio


----------



## AnthonyJ (Dec 3, 2008)

Reptile_Boy said:


> yeh add these to my list and the new gunners album



gunners are touring next year but without Slash. he'd be the only part worth seeing imo


----------



## Australis (Dec 3, 2008)

Probot - Shake Your Blood ... for the next fee minutes...


----------



## Vixen (Dec 3, 2008)

ambah said:


> Turning Japanese by The Vapors
> 
> makes me want to dress up in a panda suit everytime I hear it..


 
:lol:


----------



## dragons75 (Dec 3, 2008)

Dreaddie said:


> gunners are touring next year but without Slash. he'd be the only part worth seeing imo



Hmm thatswhat i would have thought but the new albums pretty good actually its dam good


----------



## paleoherp (Dec 3, 2008)

To many to say over the years, 46 and 2 by tool is pretty good


----------



## StimsonPython145 (Dec 3, 2008)

Poker Face- Lady Gaga


----------



## Minke (Dec 3, 2008)

Black Hole Sun - Soundgarden (don't know why, but love it, and will have it played at my funeral :lol
Leash, Rearview mirror - Pearl Jam
Today - Smashing Pumpkins
Creep - Radiohead
Silence - Delerium
Sandstorm - Darude

That's enough for the moment


----------



## herpkeeper (Dec 4, 2008)

OPETH - ghost of perdition
TOOL - the pot
PAUL GILBERT - paul vs godzilla
MESHUGGAH - future breed machine
my ears can't get enough of this stuff at the moment


----------



## gman78 (Dec 4, 2008)

Jane says "Jane's Adiction"


----------



## paleoherp (Dec 4, 2008)

gman78 said:


> Jane says "Jane's Adiction"


 
Thats a classic


----------



## Ishah (Dec 4, 2008)

Hmmm.... atm....
If I were A Boy - Beyonce
Superhuman - Chris Brown (and that other chick who I can't remember the name of)
Black Rose - Trapt
Use Somebody - Kings Of Leon
Sober - Pink
Hot N Cold - Katy Perry
Running Back - Jessica Mauboy Ft, Flo Rida
Wake Up, Drown, Home, Get Out Alive, Gone Forever, Never Too Late & Let it Die - Three Days Grace
(All of the above kinda relate to recent situations of mine)

Then there are the ones that I like coz they're catchy or meaningful etc etc...
Poker Face & Just Dance - Lady Gaga
Shimmy A Go Go - Short Stack
Poison - Groove Coverage
Sex On Fire - Kings Of Leon
Anything by Three Days Grace, Linkin Park & Trapt

And the list goes on..... lol:lol: (There is heaps more but those listed above are the top 25-ish (didn't really count them all) of my most played list  )

Oh and I forgot to mention... Hear You Me - Jimmy Eat World is going to be my funeral song... so far... unless I happen to find something different between now and then...:lol:


----------



## Khagan (Dec 4, 2008)

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=k6jeEJQi8qk This is my favourite song, it's just a masterpiece.


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 4, 2008)

All time fave: More than Words - Extreme
My fave for the next few days at least: Ring the Alarm - Nate Dogg ft Jermaine Dupri (JD)


----------



## Jungletrans (Dec 4, 2008)

Leonard Cohen - Haleluyah , but sung byJeff Buckley


----------



## emerald_taipan (Dec 4, 2008)

tool- aenema

I played that song that many times it damaged my hearing.
Love eulogy, pushit and third eye as well. aenima is an awesome album. I don't like any other heavy music though except some slower metallica songs


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 4, 2008)

rainbow__serpent said:


> Im Yours by Jason Mraz
> So What by Pink
> Black and Gold by Sam Sparro
> Lovesong by Sarah Barielles
> ...


 And All Summer Long by Kidrock


----------



## Earthling (Dec 4, 2008)

[video=youtube;pX-bIr8dr6U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pX-bIr8dr6U[/video]


----------



## Earthling (Dec 4, 2008)

Mix: 
[video=youtube;XUdktOgJ15g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUdktOgJ15g[/video]


----------



## -Peter (Dec 4, 2008)

1970- Stooges, 
Nights in Venice- Saints,


----------



## miley_take (Dec 4, 2008)

Handlebars - Flobots (HIGHLY reccommend checking this one out!!)
I'm Yours - Jason Miraz
Mood Rings - Relient K
Short Skirt, Long Jacket - Cake
I Will Survive - Cake

Also anything by Paramore, Flyleaf, Skillet etc


----------



## Gecko :) (Dec 4, 2008)

Im Yours - Jason Mraz
Would have to be my pick atm.


----------



## Gecko :) (Dec 4, 2008)

StimsonPython145 said:


> Poker Face- Lady Gaga



I am sooo dam sick of that song,. 
Why do Radio stations these days just play the same old songs to death?


----------



## adazz (Dec 4, 2008)

Slipknot - Duality


----------



## LullabyLizard (Dec 4, 2008)

The Beast, Paper Aeroplane and Mango Tree by angus and Julia Stone 
Breakable by Ingrid Michaelson 

and

Kibori by Doch 


Oh how I love them!


----------



## Vixen (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh and Deftones - Minerva is also great.


----------



## Oldbeard (Dec 4, 2008)

Nothing but a Child - Steve Earle


----------



## horsenz (Dec 4, 2008)

love gun--kiss
strutter-----kiss
shout it out loud---kiss
i love it loud---kiss
rock and roll all nite and party every day---kiss
do yo love me---kiss
come on and love me---kiss
lets put the x in sex----kiss
take it off----kiss
rocket ride---kiss

ohhhh ok then anything by kiss:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Dec 4, 2008)

Atm "In the Sun" by Joseph Arthur. Seriously tho ask me again tomorrow and it will prob be different


----------



## shane14 (Dec 4, 2008)

Sex on Fire-Kings of Leon
Boom-Aqua

"Boom Boom Boom i want you in my room, so we can be together...."

LOVE IT 
LOL


----------



## TRIBULL (Dec 4, 2008)

black hole sun soundgarden


----------



## method (Dec 4, 2008)

[video=youtube;HcOZ6xFxJqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcOZ6xFxJqg[/video]

/End thread  Go on, let it make love to your ears


----------



## Chappy (Dec 4, 2008)

method said:


> YouTube - Safety Dance- Men Without Hats
> 
> /End thread  Go on, let it make love to your ears



Awesome song!! Good to see some 80s music make it on here!


----------



## Australis (Dec 4, 2008)

Viva la Bio-dome..


----------



## Chappy (Dec 4, 2008)

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujnH4yNqL8E

Gotta love this awesome track and Tawny Kitaen the stunner in it dancing.


----------



## Australis (Dec 4, 2008)

TRIBULL said:


> black hole sun soundgarden



Pure Classic 90's ha


----------



## palmej (Dec 4, 2008)

cos your friends dont dance and if they dont dance then there no friends of mine.
haha i think there th words to safety dance


----------



## Chappy (Dec 4, 2008)

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyKg-NFOm7U

I have so many 80s favourites!!


----------



## grimace256 (Dec 4, 2008)

basically majority of angerfist's songs and korsakoffs. 

Also korsakoff & Deepack - Here's Johnny!


----------



## froglet (Dec 4, 2008)

My Top Five
Joey-Concrete Blond
Wicked game-Chris Isack
Moondance-Van Morrison
Photograph-Nickleback
The Unforgiven-Metallica


----------



## Chappy (Dec 4, 2008)

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwsPwLGc-tg&fmt=18


----------



## Chappy (Dec 4, 2008)

Here froglet its a good song to!! Gee this thread should be re named favourite SongSSSS!!! 

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIIlUHBNkEc&fmt=18


----------



## Chappy (Dec 4, 2008)

Now were dancing!!!! :lol::lol:

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i15ALD6fsUU&fmt=18



This threads awesome!!


----------



## sej66 (Dec 5, 2008)

*******-Dennis Leary
Killing in the name of-Rage against the Machine
Boogey till ya puke - Root Boy Slim(R.I.P.)


----------



## ilovejordan (Dec 5, 2008)

I love pink,Sober is an awesome song



RedEyeGirl said:


> Any Linkin Park song. Or Sober by PINK. Can't think of anymore at the moment.


----------



## Bonustokin (Dec 5, 2008)

Plastic by Spiderbait and many others haha


----------



## ilovejordan (Dec 5, 2008)

Awesome songs:d


reptile_boy said:


> electric feel and sex on fire


----------



## ilovejordan (Dec 5, 2008)

So What is awesome is awesome,Kinda over black and gold and love song,Low is pretty good the remix rock version is better though....And i cant stress to you enough how much i love hot n cold and Katy Perry,Best album ever!




rainbow__serpent said:


> Im Yours by Jason Mraz
> So What by Pink
> Black and Gold by Sam Sparro
> Lovesong by Sarah Barielles
> ...


----------



## ilovejordan (Dec 5, 2008)

Your just saying that Jord cos i said it was one of my fave songs cos it reminded me of you



reptilegirl_jordan said:


> The special 2 by missy higgins


----------



## ilovejordan (Dec 5, 2008)

Good song...


snakeman112 said:


> Or, Fall for you - second hand seronade


----------



## ilovejordan (Dec 5, 2008)

Smallville theme song,Good stuff



Camo said:


> Save Me by Remy Zero


----------



## ilovejordan (Dec 5, 2008)

Um dude Boom isnt by Aqua its by the Vengaboys



shane13 said:


> Sex on Fire-Kings of Leon
> Boom-Aqua
> 
> "Boom Boom Boom i want you in my room, so we can be together...."
> ...


----------



## -Peter (Dec 5, 2008)

I like this band, Warhorse from Sydney, Bear in the big city especially.

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewProfile&friendID=52179540


----------



## sacred_DUC (Dec 5, 2008)

end of all hope Nightwish 

atm anyway


----------



## ace#74 (Dec 5, 2008)

black rose dying -bless the fall 
1000 miles - never see tomorrow 
the used - i caught fire 
mgmt- time to pretend 

bout 100000000 more lol


----------



## itbites (Dec 5, 2008)

that new song from Kanye West...love lockdown???


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 5, 2008)

ilovejordan said:


> Your just saying that Jord cos i said it was one of my fave songs cos it reminded me of you


 hahahaha well im sorray i was only trying to be cute n all.was it a good try? or em in the dog house?:lol:

na my fav songs would have to be .
Used to get high-john butler trio
Dear mr president-pink

And my fav artist missy higgins favs would be..
-drop the mirror
-just like me cause im good in bed
-dancing dirt into the snow
-peachy
-greed for ur love
cheers


----------



## tooninoz (Dec 5, 2008)

Of YouTube vids of my faves, this is No.1 The last minute is just nuts.

[video=youtube;cp83WX4mwKk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cp83WX4mwKk[/video]


----------



## tooninoz (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh... and this one 

Catchy song...and Belinda Carlisle driving an old Chev...  That works.

[video=youtube;6BhmqMt_CkU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BhmqMt_CkU[/video]


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 5, 2008)

Chappy said:


> Awesome song!! Good to see some 80s music make it on here!


 
Speaking of 80's. Here is one of their 80's song redone.
And as for that chick Pete burns singing it....... Oh wait that's not a chick!:shock:
[video=youtube;LZLEDUzBH4w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZLEDUzBH4w[/video]


----------



## Nikki. (Dec 5, 2008)

Just looking through my endless Itunes list :

Everywhere - Yellowcard 
YouTube - Yellowcard-Everywhere

Light up the sky - Yellow Card . I'm sure luke will agreed with me on this :
YouTube - Yellowcard - Light Up The Sky

Swallow the Knife - Story of the year
YouTube - Story of the Year - Swallow the Knife [with lyrics]


Until The day i die - Story of the year
YouTube - Story Of The Year - Until The Day I Die ( For My Love )

With Me - Sum41 , 1:13 is the best bit - 
YouTube - Sum 41 - &quot;With Me&quot;

Just Another Star - Bullet for my valentine. ~ Little too scremy to put on here 

Beached whale Hardstyle - Thats not the song but heres the vid to it> 
YouTube - Beached Whale

Falling Down - Atreyu
YouTube - Atreyu - Falling Down - Official Music Video (HQ)
Becoming the Bull - Atreyu
Suicide Notes and butterfly kisses - Atreyu

When two become one - Atreyu
YouTube - When Two Are One - Atreyu
Sponge Bob Grind pants - The Devil wears Parada

Scars - Papa Roach 
Forever - Papa Roach 

I can walk on water i can fly - Bass hunter
YouTube - BassHunter - I can walk on water, I can fly

Aways where i need to be - The Kooks
YouTube - The Kooks - Always Where I Need To Be

First Date - Blink182
YouTube - Blink 182-First date 45 seconds is the best

*We are the sound - Alexisonfire* 
Weekend Wars - MGMT

YouTube - MGMT - Weekend Wars

When i get home your so dead - MaydayParade

Strings and Drums - Kisschasy


+ Many Many Many more songs (infact 2,000 plus and HEAPS of techno to shuffle to


----------



## Hooglabah (Dec 5, 2008)

god send death - slayer
diciple - slayer
show no mercy - slayer
rainig blood - slayer
walk - pantera 
cowboys from hell - pantera
primal concrete sledge - pantera
we will rise - arch enamy
sweating bullets - mega deth 

theres alot more but they are the ones i listend to most recently.


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Dec 5, 2008)

Inside the fire-Disturbed
Indestructible-Disturbed
Down with the sickness-Disturbed 
and by far the most talented instrumental is OCEAN-JOHN BUTLER
YouTube - John Butler Trio - Ocean (Live at Federation Square)
Do youself a favour and watch this it is the most amazing performance by an amazing musician.


----------



## xander (Dec 5, 2008)

Nick Cave-Ship song.
Concrete Blonde-Tomorrow Wendy.
Johnny Cash-Hurt.
The Cure-Pictures of you.
The Pixies-Wave of mutilation
Pink Floyd-Wish you were here.
Oasis-Stop crying your heart out.


----------



## xander (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh, Bob Dylan-Knocking on heavens door.


----------



## Hooglabah (Dec 5, 2008)

oh i forgot to mention anything by gwar manowar dragonforce and strapping young lad


----------



## jnglgrl (Dec 5, 2008)

At the moment my favorite song is (it'll change next week :lol 

The Ting Tings - Shut Up And Let Me Go


----------



## Renagade (Dec 5, 2008)

willow tree - waifs


----------



## gravitation (Dec 5, 2008)

Well lately i have been listening to a few in particular.

Masters of reality - ants in the kitchen/JB witchdance
GWAR - saddam a go go/Rag na rok
Tool - Hush/swamp song
Puscifer - Drunk with power
Alice in chains - It Ain't like that/would
Unida - Thorn/Plastic/Wet pussycat

I could keep going but i'll keep it minimal.
So basically i have excellent taste.


----------



## jnglgrl (Dec 6, 2008)

Already changed my mind hehehe:lol::lol::lol:......................*

Lady Gaga - Poker Face*


----------



## cockney red (Dec 6, 2008)

1. Stairway - Zepplin
2. Baba O'Reily - The Who.
3. Wish You Were Here - Floyd.
4. Xanadu - Rush.
5. Heartbraker - Free.
6.Californication - Chilli Peppers.
7. Working Class Hero - Lennon.
8.Self Esteem - The Offspring.
9 Badge - Cream
10. Working 4 The Cash Machine - Hard Fi
11.Muffin Man - Zappa.
12. Logical Song - Supertramp.
13. On Every Street - Dire Straits.
14. Hotel California - Eagles.
15. Thirty Days in the hole - Humble Pie.
16.Rising Sun - The Animals.
17. One - U2.
18.Losing My Religion - REM.
19. Burlesque - Family.
20. Subterranean Homesick Alien - Radiohead.
21.Bald - The Darkness.
22.Changing Man - Paul Weller.
The Numero Uno, plus an off the top of my head 21. LOL.


----------



## mrillusion (Dec 7, 2008)

SlothHead said:


> http://dingo.care2.com/cards/flash/5409/galaxy.swf
> 
> This one
> 
> This is for my funeral for sure


i found the original made by monty python
YouTube - Galaxy Song


----------



## ilovejordan (Dec 8, 2008)

The Used is awesome, I caught fire is my favourite song by the used



ace#74 said:


> black rose dying -bless the fall
> 1000 miles - never see tomorrow
> the used - i caught fire
> mgmt- time to pretend
> ...


----------



## ilovejordan (Dec 8, 2008)

Good song



jnglgrl said:


> Already changed my mind hehehe:lol::lol::lol:......................
> 
> *Lady Gaga - Poker Face*


----------



## Lukey47 (Dec 8, 2008)

old school song

VooDoo People by The Prodigy : )


----------



## ilovejordan (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah ur in the dog house!!!!
Dear Mr President-Good song.I love pink...maybe even more than missy hahaha.
The special two is like my fave missy song though.Peachy is good too "Of course you dont,of course you dont you say life is peachy...without me..." good stuff.
xxx

your still in the dog house though!



reptilegirl_jordan said:


> hahahaha well im sorray i was only trying to be cute n all.was it a good try? or em in the dog house?:lol:
> 
> na my fav songs would have to be .
> Used to get high-john butler trio
> ...


----------



## caradeller (Dec 10, 2008)

fall for you...Secondhand Sereande...love it lol play all day yesterday.........oh black betty spider bait,


----------



## RIXI (Dec 10, 2008)

Winds of Plague - Impaler!! wicked song!


----------



## ilovejordan (Dec 10, 2008)

fall for you is a good song


----------



## swaddo (Dec 10, 2008)

How about "I've got tears in my ears (from lyin' on my back on my bed while I'm cryin' over you)" by Harold Barlow (lyrics) or "My tears have washed I love you off the blackboard of my Heart" by Hank Thompson (lyrics)

Now _those_ are classics!!


----------

